# Cheater stick for measuring basement studs.



## nealtw

Cut a stud about 3" short of what you need
Measure the distance from your eye level to the top plate. Call that distance X

Cut a piece of plywood 3 1/2 x X .
Cut a slot in the center of the plywood for about 5".
Stand the 2x4 on the bottom plate and hold the plywood up to the top plate and mark where they meet on the 2x4. 2 screws thru the slot each 1' away from the end of the slot snug but loose just enough to slide easily.
Measure your finished  length. 
Break apart an old tape measure and slide it up between so it reads the same measure as the length and tack it to the 2x4.
Now you don't need a ladder to measure when each and every stud is a different length.:down:
Best bet is to record the length on the bottom plate and come back later and make a list and label them when you cut them.


----------



## bud16415

Or you could just get a folding rule and use that.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Or you could just get a folding rule and use that.



If you like climbing ladders all morning.


----------



## Snoonyb

I just stand a tape measure on end and read the intersection with the top plate, mark the bottom plate and move on.


----------



## nealtw

You guys haven't framed 12 ft walls in the basement have you?


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> You guys haven't framed 12 ft walls in the basement have you?



12 walls? You are right never.  

Most of my basements are only half that height.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> 12 walls? You are right never.
> 
> Most of my basements are only half that height.



Strange things happen when you build into a mountain side..
Framers are usually pretty good at getting the measurement from the floor and if he comes up a bit short they still work with a nail gun but for hand nailing you want that real close and sometimes the wall next to the foundation is treated as a bearing wall as the footing is right under the floor. They call for that when the floor joists above are pushing the limit on span.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Strange things happen when you build into a mountain side..
> Framers are usually pretty good at getting the measurement from the floor and if he comes up a bit short they still work with a nail gun but for hand nailing you want that real close and sometimes the wall next to the foundation is treated as a bearing wall as the footing is right under the floor. They call for that when the floor joists above are pushing the limit on span.



Im the same way if you are putting in a stud it should be a snug fit and hold itself in place as you Screw it in. Im pretty good at measuring to the center of the curl with a folded over tape on a 8 cut 10 is pushing my eyes and at 12 Im going up two steps on the ladder. Not a big deal because when Im up there Nailing in one I measure for the next one. 

Twist drives me nuts also and I have a stud twister I use. 

Thats all well and good for a homeowner or a guy like me that isnt getting paid by the stud or getting paid at all.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Im the same way if you are putting in a stud it should be a snug fit and hold itself in place as you Screw it in. Im pretty good at measuring to the center of the curl with a folded over tape on a 8 cut 10 is pushing my eyes and at 12 Im going up two steps on the ladder. Not a big deal because when Im up there Nailing in one I measure for the next one.
> 
> Twist drives me nuts also and I have a stud twister I use.
> 
> Thats all well and good for a homeowner or a guy like me that isnt getting paid by the stud or getting paid at all.



The way they do concrete in basements now, forget about getting one good measurement. Most times we would get everything ready and then cut studs for another to install. A big house could have 200 studs. So a jig like this can be a big time saver and you are reading the tape at eye level.

Even a homeowner can see the time saving in cutting a bunch of studs at one time.


----------



## Snoonyb

nealtw said:


> You guys haven't framed 12 ft walls in the basement have you?



Just elevator shafts and theater soundwalls.


----------

